# Ultra Torque Versus Power Torque Cranks



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Looking to buy a set of 11- speed Athena cranks. They came in both versions. From what I can gather, Ultra Torque is the older technology with a two part axle and non-self extracting cranks that require a special tool. So I want Power torque if I can find them? 

Most important to me is if one functions markedly better than the other. My LBS probably has the special tool and I'm happy to pay them if they need any maintenance.


----------



## nova_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

pmf said:


> Looking to buy a set of 11- speed Athena cranks. They came in both versions. From what I can gather, Ultra Torque is the older technology with a two part axle and non-self extracting cranks that require a special tool. So I want Power torque if I can find them?
> 
> Most important to me is if one functions markedly better than the other. My LBS probably has the special tool and I'm happy to pay them if they need any maintenance.


Power Torque is the older technology and I believe it has been discontinued. It is also the one that is a PITA to service. I have both and Ultra Torque is a far better design.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

pmf said:


> Looking to buy a set of 11- speed Athena cranks. They came in both versions. From what I can gather, Ultra Torque is the older technology with a two part axle and non-self extracting cranks that require a special tool. So I want Power torque if I can find them?
> 
> Most important to me is if one functions markedly better than the other. My LBS probably has the special tool and I'm happy to pay them if they need any maintenance.


What year of parts?

From 2011-2016 Power-Torque required a bizarro puller to take apart. Then in MY 2017, as I recall, PT became self-extracting with a 14mm hex bit, after much consumer ire at the stupidity of the PT design and everyone saying not to buy it.

Ultra-Torque requires either a UT-BB-110 or similar deep-reach 10mm hex bit. I want to say the spec is 40-60 NM.

https://www.campagnolo.com/media/files/035_2341_Technical%20manual%20-%20Potenza11_crankset%20-%20Campagnolo_REV02_07_2017.pdf


----------



## nova_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

Marc said:


> What year of parts?
> 
> From 2011-2016 Power-Torque required a bizarro puller to take apart. Then in MY 2017, as I recall, PT became self-extracting with a 14mm hex bit, after much consumer ire at the stupidity of the PT design and everyone saying not to buy it.
> 
> ...


The self-extractor was known as Power Torque+, I believe it was only available on MY17 Potenza crankset. They have since punted PT+ on Potenza and switched to UT.

Come to think of it, I do not recall ever seeing Athena 11 with UT. It always had PT from MY13 to it's final year in 2017. Where did you see UT version of Athena?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

nova_rider said:


> The self-extractor was known as Power Torque+, I believe it was only available on MY17 Potenza crankset. They have since punted PT+ on Potenza and switched to UT.
> 
> Come to think of it, I do not recall ever seeing Athena 11 with UT. It always had PT from MY13 to it's final year in 2017. Where did you see UT version of Athena?


I think the first year of 11 speed Athena was 2010. I put it on a bike in 2011. The first year (which I have), had ultra shift (like Chorus on up). The next year, they downgraded it to power shift (like Centaur on down). There's a NIB UT Athena 11-speed crank for sale on ebay right now.


----------



## nova_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

pmf said:


> I think the first year of 11 speed Athena was 2010. I put it on a bike in 2011. The first year (which I have), had ultra shift (like Chorus on up). The next year, they downgraded it to power shift (like Centaur on down). There's a NIB UT Athena 11-speed crank for sale on ebay right now.


Oops, looks like I fat fingered that one, my bad. Looking at Campy's MY11 specs, there are some discrepancy on whether Athena carbon has UT or PT. The STD crank shows UT but with PT Cups, and CT crank shows PT with PT cups. Axle design do not change with std/ct layout, and UT and PT design are not interchangeable, so something doesn't look right there.

I do recall there were some shuffling of design back then, but having used and serviced both, the UT design is far superior IMO or the simple fact that it does not use a press fit design like on the PT, where it is prone to wear over time. I personally would not get a PT crank again.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

nova_rider said:


> Oops, looks like I fat fingered that one, my bad. Looking at Campy's MY11 specs, there are some discrepancy on whether Athena carbon has UT or PT. The STD crank shows UT but with PT Cups, and CT crank shows PT with PT cups. Axle design do not change with std/ct layout, and UT and PT design are not interchangeable, so something doesn't look right there.
> 
> I do recall there were some shuffling of design back then, but having used and serviced both, the UT design is far superior IMO or the simple fact that it does not use a press fit design like on the PT, where it is prone to wear over time. I personally would not get a PT crank again.


OK, thanks. Now if I can only find a 50/34 NIB silver Athena crank set. In UT.


----------



## nova_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

pmf said:


> OK, thanks. Now if I can only find a 50/34 NIB silver Athena crank set. In UT.


Good luck!


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

First year of productuon of Athena (2010 I believe) it was Ultratorque and Ultrashift. Best buy Camoagnolo groupset in years, and that full polished silver was sexy.
Immediately next year they downgraded it to Powertorque. I dont remember any more did they keep ultrashift for another year or they changed it to powershift in 2nd one.
Anyway, the point is that you could buy Atnena with Ultrashift and Ultratorque in the beginning. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

UT is great and easy to work on, the cup tool is inexpensive. The old PT is crazy to service, way to complicated and not something you will do yourself and your shop will not want to pull it either. My 2 cents.


----------

